# Andrii "Nizrok" Korzinkin, an animator for the Metro games series, has died in a combat mission while fighting for Ukrainian independence



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2022)

​

Rest in peace, you absolute legend.  Yet another reminder that it's tyrants who choose to wage war, but it's the common man who pays the price.


----------

